# I'll get things rolling here.....



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I had a few days off to do a little trapping and that's just what I did. I ran all pocket sets with raccoon as my main target and rats and mink as a secondary target. I didn't get any mink but ended up with about a half dozen bonus rats on top of the dozen or so raccoon I caught. Here are some pictures of the critters I remembered the camera on..........

First trap I checked connected!








Another nice raccoon








Look closely this is a triple! Two drown and one playing peek a boo








This one was a big boy. Didn't weigh him but he was over 30 for sure!























Nice muskrat to help pay for gas


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the trapping, thats a mess of raccoon's, hows the under fur on them this time of year!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice trapping! It looks like you have a lot of skinning to do.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice start to this years trapping season, thanks for the pictures and the update.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like you did start the trapping season off well. Our season here in Kansas doesn't start for a couple weeks.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

can't complain with that haul. thats a heck of a good start.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Things have really slowed down since these pictures. The temps have dropped and I don't think the raccoons are around the water like they were a couple weeks ago. I am all caught up on skinning everything but still have quite a few to flesh! I am taking volunteers!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Start looking for racoons around food. I know that I've been seeing alot of them lately around corn fields where they are trying to find every last kernel that's left from harvesting.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great start to the season! I'm getting pretty antsy to get my line started. Should be going within the next week or so.


----------

